# Resident seeks $300,000 municipal settlement, plans to sue DirecTV



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Resident seeks $300,000 municipal settlement, plans to sue DirecTV*



> An insurance adjuster found that the city of Savage "performed appropriately" during a possible hostage situation last October, but the woman involved in the incident wants a $300,000 settlement.
> 
> A notice of claim received by Jon Iverson, the League of Minnesota Cities attorney representing the city of Savage, notes that Julie Pyle of Savage also plans to sue DirecTV.
> 
> ....


Read the rest of the article: *Shakopee Valley News*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

After reading that article... I am just shaking my head, in regards to the DirecTV portion of it.

What was the dispatcher supposed to do? If she heard hostage and gun... 
Ask back... Did you say Done or Gun? 

The dispatcher called the police, to follow up and check on it.

IMHO... it would be similar if you where in an appartment and heard a couple having a fight and heard "a threat" or something, and called to police to check on it.

Based on the article alone, yes the Police went a little to far...
But to sue DirecTV over this?

What if it was for real...and the dispatcher didn't call the police... and the two people where in fact in trouble...


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know what amazes me more...

The fact that this happened or that you actually found the article.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> I don't know what amazes me more...
> 
> The fact that this happened or that you actually found the article.


Funny!


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

if she finds out earl posted about it on here she probably will sue him too


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Resident seeks $300,000 municipal settlement, plans to sue DirecTV*
> 
> Read the rest of the article: *Shakopee Valley News*


That is to funny


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe she should sue the phone company too. I mean... did the dispatcher misunderstand the call, or did some interference garble the phone call leading to the confusion.

It's the American way baby... Noone is allowed to make a mistake without a lawsuit. Some dumbass spills coffee on himself, must sue McDonalds for making hot coffee. Now my ocffee is cold before I get to work because some moron should have never graduated from a sippy cup..


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ClubSteeler said:


> It's the American way baby... Noone is allowed to make a mistake without a lawsuit. Some dumbass spills coffee on himself, must sue McDonalds for making hot coffee. Now my ocffee is cold before I get to work because some moron should have never graduated from a sippy cup..


The possibility of suing over hot coffee could be eliminated if restaurants asked customers, "Will that be hot or cold coffee, sir?"

No one would order the cold coffee, but the customer could not sue claiming he did not know it would be hot!


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

yep just a mile from my house is a $500,000 home with a 7 car garage right in the middle of a neighborhood of $110,000 homes. the home was built when the lady that lives there sued the local k-mart for slipping on a wet floor. cha-ching


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> yep just a mile from my house is a $500,000 home with a 7 car garage right in the middle of a neighborhood of $110,000 homes. the home was built when the lady that lives there sued the local k-mart for slipping on a wet floor. cha-ching


probably the same lady too now that i think of it:lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

> The document also notes that "Pyle suffers Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder &#8230; and continues to experience intense fear and helplessness, sleep difficulties, intrusive recollections, panic attacks, difficulties in trusting other and psychological reactivity to internal and external cues resembling the traumatic event."


Puhhhhhlease. This chick needs a dose of reality here. If the cops came and cuffed me it certainly would be a "traumatic event" unless they beat me up for no reason or tossed me in jail with bubba. But sounds like it was cleared up before it ever got to that point. I hate lawyers.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Betcha apples to oranges that the 'dispatcher' is from the LOCAL HSP, and as such, NOT a DirecTV employee, so the suit goes where it belongs, in the garbage.

What a fracking idiot.


----------



## Big6Dad (Feb 7, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Betcha apples to oranges that the 'dispatcher' is from the LOCAL HSP, and as such, NOT a DirecTV employee, so the suit goes where it belongs, in the garbage.
> 
> What a fracking idiot.


This may very well be the case, but DirecTV has deeper pockets. Other than that, I agree with you completly.....


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Any many wonder why our legal system and the lawsuit happy culture is the laughing stock of the world. Anywhere else in the world I wouldn't be surprised if they threw her arse in prison for filing such a lawsuit 

I love how the lawyer diagnoses the client rather than a board certified, respected psychiatrist. Sounds like the lawyer opened up a DSM-IV TR and just copied down as much as possible.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

“Pyle suffers Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder". Could be caused by visions of dollars signs floating around in her head.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

While I don't tend to agree with filing a lawsuit, how many times have people on this board threatened or wished for a class action lawsuit for things that D* is or isn't doing. And how many posts have there been with nightmare installs and numerous posts about how wrong things are.

It may have been the HSP that the techs were in touch with, but during an install they are also in contact with DirecTv, so it very well could be possible it was a D* rep that called the police.

From the article, 'the men relayed to the DirecTV dispatcher that they were being "held hostage until they were done" and not in any danger.' OK, first of all, "held hostage until we were *gun*"??? The article states that the dispatcher heard "gun" instead of "done", and the statement of what was said is supposedly quoted. And is the 'not in any danger' part a commentary by the writer, or did the techs allude to that with the dispatcher?

Ok, you're going through an install that must not be going very well if the tech is saying they're being held hostage until they're done. For me to be at that point (holding them 'hostage'?), things would not be going well, and I'm guessing my ire would be stirred. Now, the cops show up and have their guns drawn on me, order me to the ground and handcuff me? In that situation I may be a bit traumatized, too.

I'm not sure that this person is a total whack job as some might be shading things. I've never been on that side of things, but the police I've talked with seem like generally reasonable people and the ones I know - there would be some uncomfortable, light-hearted ribbing going on maybe after things were sorted out. But ya, I'd be a little shook, too, over something like that.

It would be interesting to know what constitutes, as the lawyer said, 'sufficient notice' before the supposed bully tactics of the officers. And if was, in fact, a D* rep, it would be interesting to hear the recording of that call.

Talk about an install nightmare! 

Or, ya, she's just after the money. :shrug:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who would believe that anyone would want to hold two satellite installers
hostage in the first place, unless they were leaving for the day and their
customer didn't believe they would return to finish the job.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> Who would believe that anyone would want to hold two satellite installers
> hostage in the first place, unless they were leaving for the day and their
> customer didn't believe they would return to finish the job.


With the events of the past week nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> With the events of the past week nothing surprises me anymore.


+10000000

As being a former Resident Advisor (RA)... And thinking back to the number of times, I steped "in" during an argument between a boyfriend and a girlfriend...

Right now... Nothing should be "assumed" and an error on the side of caution.. should be the norm.

Just last week, when driving to work... there was a kids backpack left on the corner. I was 99.9999999999% sure that some kid just forgot it when they got on the bus. But that .00000000001% of me, would never have forgiven myself if was anything different. So I called the non-emergency police number, for them to check it out.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Why, oh why can't I ever get jury duty for something like this.


----------



## dothdewman (Feb 26, 2007)

if D* gives her 300,000.00 then it will just be passed on to the customer


----------



## ldmth44 (Dec 15, 2006)

Who do I sue if I self-install anything in my own home and do not necessarily agree with the outcome? I may lose sleep over not being able to finish on time, do something really well or maybe go postal because I tried to do it myself! Nightmares may ensue, I may be mean to my wife and kids, I may kick the dog...!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

My favorite quote is...
"An insurance adjuster found that the city of Savage “performed appropriately” during a possible hostage situation last October, but the woman involved in the incident wants a $300,000 settlement."

Wow! An insurance adjuster thought there was no liability?

The newspapers love to print part of the story when it comes to lawsuits. Several years ago the Philadelphia Inquirer printed a story about a huge settlement that a man received for losing his powers of ESP when a truck, driven by a drunk and high, driver drove through a store's window and struck the guy while he was shopping.

What the article didn't mention was that the guy also lost an arm, leg and had over a dozen operations on his back. 
------------

I wonder what D did about this when they learned of what happened? Did someone take the time to apologize? More likely they started billing her for services even though the install wasn't completed...and then charged her for another install appointment.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wonder if she will still get D*?


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> Wonder if she will still get D*?


She should get D* free for life in the nut house 
As another poster stated i want jury duty for a case like that.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> After reading that article... I am just shaking my head, in regards to the DirecTV portion of it.
> 
> What was the dispatcher supposed to do? If she heard hostage and gun...
> Ask back... Did you say Done or Gun?
> ...


I think exactly the opposite. The police did exactly what they needed to do to prevent a possible tragedy. They were TOLD without miscommunication that hostages were being held at gun point. They cannot take the word of the suspect who may be hiding the gun, have an accomplice, or any number of other things until they secure the situation and check it out for them selves.

The DTV dispatcher over reacted. If she was getting a phone call, she absoloutely should have asked them to repeat themselves or verify what she heard. Even 911 asks callers to repeat themselves to verify if possible.
They did not call the cops themselves, they did not call the media, the called their DISPATCHER...how much stress could they have been under?!? If the line went dead when she tried to confirm, THEN she would have done the right thing by calling the police.

The city is in the right. There might be a case against DTV (or the dispatcher...whoever).

ApK


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Shoot they shoulda cuffed her, taken her outback and worked her over with a phonebook and a flashlight. Just another Friday night at Dodge Boy's house. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Shoot they shoulda cuffed her, taken her outback and worked her over with a phonebook and a flashlight. Just another Friday night at Dodge Boy's house. :lol:


I want to come to one of your parties...they sound like fun. :lol:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ClubSteeler said:


> Maybe she should sue the phone company too. I mean... did the dispatcher misunderstand the call, or did some interference garble the phone call leading to the confusion.
> 
> It's the American way baby... Noone is allowed to make a mistake without a lawsuit. Some dumbass spills coffee on himself, must sue McDonalds for making hot coffee. Now my ocffee is cold before I get to work because some moron should have never graduated from a sippy cup..


Do a little research on Stella Liebeck's case and you just might change your mind about the case.

Among the facts you may not know:

Stella Liebeck, age 79, was a passenger in the car. The car was at a full stop so she could add cream and sugar to her coffee. [She was not the driver and the car was not moving.] The cup tipped and spilled over her lap.

Within a few seconds, Ms. Liebeck suffered third-degree burns over 6 percent of her body, including her inner thighs, perineum, buttocks, genitals and groin.

Ms. Liebeck was hospitalized for 8 days, and required skin grafting and debridement treatments.

Parts of Liebeck's body were permanently scarred.

Liebeck tried to settle with McDonald's for $20,000 to cover her medical expenses. McDonalds offered her $800. She sought mediation, but McDonald's refused.

McDonalds required their coffee kept at 185 degrees Fahrenheit, plus or minus 5 degrees, significantly higher than other establishments. [Coffee is usually served at 135 to 140 degrees]

An expert testified that 180 degree liquids will cause full thickness burns in 2 to 7 seconds.

McDonalds knew before this accident that burn hazards exist with any foods served above 140 degrees.

McDonalds knew of over 700 people burned by its coffee, including many third-degree burns similar to Ms. Liebeck's.

McDonalds had received previous requests from consumers and safety organizations to lower their coffee temperature.

Evidence showed that McDonalds served their coffee so hot to save money. This let them get away with a cheaper grade of coffee and cut down on the number of free refills they had to give away.

McDonalds executives testified that they thought it would be cheaper to pay claims and worker's compensation benefits to people burned by their coffee versus making any of these changes.

Even the trial court judge called McDonalds' conduct willful, wanton, reckless and callous.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

raott said:


> Do a little research on Stella Liebeck's case and you just might change your mind about the case.


And to get more on the "rest of the rest of the story"
http://www.stellaawards.com/stella.html

Regardless... back to Original Topic.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Human stupidly and greed never fails to amaze me.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

It would be fascinating to watch some people do an abrupt about face when THEY are injured and THEY need the courts and lawyers to help them find justice. It will be poetic justice if all the members of YOUR juries feel just like y'all do now.

Remember:
OTHER people's interests are "special" interests. YOURS are important causes.
OTHER people's candidates are corrupt, YOURS are dedicated public servants.
OTHER people's lawyers are greedy crooks, YOURS is your staunch advocate seeking justice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

As Gorge Carlin says: when someone is in front of you while driving, they're a moron. When someone passes you, they're a maniac. We're all this way to some degree.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ApK said:


> It would be fascinating to watch some people do an abrupt about face when THEY are injured and THEY need the courts and lawyers to help them find justice. It will be poetic justice if all the members of YOUR juries feel just like y'all do now.
> 
> Remember:
> OTHER people's interests are "special" interests. YOURS are important causes.
> ...


There is a difference between "Justice" and just.... nonsense.
Blaming DirecTV for this incident?


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> As Gorge Carlin says: when someone is in front of you while driving, they're a moron. When someone passes you, they're a maniac. We're all this way to some degree.


I agree 100%. A lot of people say that would never go after money from a company for something like this until the opportunity presents itself.

I don't feel that Directv or whoever the company the dispatcher works for should be responsible. The dispatcher did over react, but I'm sure that they were shocked to hear what they thought they heard. They did not get the facts but imagine that going from activating a receiver, or whatever they may have been doing to mistakenly hearing that someone is being held hostage with a gun would make some people not think clearly at the time. It is easy to look back on something and say what should have happened. The dispatcher reported this to the police. It should have been up to the police to take control of the situation and choose the appropriate actions. People report things all the time that turns out to be nothing.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

raott said:


> McDonalds required their coffee kept at 185 degrees Fahrenheit, plus or minus 5 degrees, significantly higher than other establishments. [Coffee is usually served at 135 to 140 degrees]
> 
> An expert testified that 180 degree liquids will cause full thickness burns in 2 to 7 seconds.
> 
> ...


Being a fan of good coffee it drives me nuts when people spew these "facts" about her case. The fact is coffee is supposed to be brewed between 195 and 205 F and served between 180 and 185 F. Other than serving rotten tasting coffee McDonalds did nothing wrong, that's where it is SUPPOSED to served.

As for this woman though, I agree with the sentiment that the D* dispatcher overreacted. They should have had the installer repeat themselves for clarification. She has no right to go after the town, they were just doing their jobs. They were told someone was being held hostage by someone with a gun. What else were they supposed to do?

On the other hand, I had one installer a couple years back who was a complete hoot. He was cracking jokes throughout the install and when he called in to activate he used his cell on speaker so I could hear the CSR he was talking to. Mind you this was at about 8:00 on a Saturday night after a full day so he was getting slap happy by this time. I don't remember exactly what he said but he jokingly told her he had screwed something up at my house in a big way (wrecked my tv or something like that). She started to get freaked out so he stopped and told her he was joking. Anyway, so I can understand how a dispatcher or a CSR could misunderstand an installer if he was trying to be funny or if he was PO'ed about a rough install when he called in.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So does she still have D* or did she go with cable?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a difference between "Justice" and just.... nonsense.
> Blaming DirecTV for this incident?


Yep, she should almost thank them for going out of their way to help her. I know it ended bad but we're back to "what if". What if the installers were there and someone came and held them all at gunpoint? What if the D* tech on the line didn't call 911 and they all were killed? The phone tech did what anyone _should_ have done and the police did what they _should_ have done. Write it off as a good story to tell the grandkids... IMO.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> Being a fan of good coffee it drives me nuts when people spew these "facts" about her case. The fact is coffee is supposed to be brewed between 195 and 205 F and served between 180 and 185 F. Other than serving rotten tasting coffee McDonalds did nothing wrong, that's where it is SUPPOSED to served.


Third degree burns, skin grafts and an 8 day hospital stay, is what it is. Not sure why you have facts in quotes.

But, as Earl said, back on topic.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Am I the only person here who thinks that she has a pot to piss in?

The problem here is that because of actions OTHERS commited, she was put under undue stress and anguish. That's the text book definition of RESPONSIBLITY.

DirecTV should have followed up with the installer on the phone.
The Police should have CALLED the house to see what was going on.

The other problem here is that if DirecTV is found to have a phone system which uses compression (and most do), and that compression slurs speach and caused the miss communication, then they are clearly to be blamed.

You have to wonder though why the PR department at DirecTv didn't atleast offer to make her a Premium customer for life?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Am I the only person here who thinks that she has a pot to piss in?
> 
> The problem here is that because of actions OTHERS commited, she was put under undue stress and anguish. That's the text book definition of RESPONSIBLITY.
> 
> ...


Maybe it the "times we now live in" but I don't think "she" suffered long lasting trauma anymore than life can be today. While sure it shouldn't have happened, the though of not doing something from the several parties, would have much more lasting problems [see Virginia Tech].


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:



> After reading that article... I am just shaking my head, in regards to the DirecTV portion of it.


Why?

She obviously had a new install that she made arrangements for with D*.

They subcontracted out, but never would have been there if they were not subcontracted by D*.

And considering what they get paid by the company they work for, its no wonder they do not want to stick around (as I have seen first hand).

Its about time some of these sub-contractors get it thrown back in their face - and if D* gets a few more lawsuits, perhaps they will be forced to change the way they approach this.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.mcae.k12.mn.us/news/release.html
http://www.jasonohler.com/projects/artfourthr-epetition.cfm
It appears that this person is a teacher and is teaching the youth of America.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Let’s put this in perspective, the D* rep heard that the installer was being held hostage and may (or may not) have been told that the customer had a gun. They most likely went into panic mode and immediately had the local police contacted in an effort to help the installer in what the agent saw as a life threatening situation. 

The local police responded properly, if they think that someone’s live is at stake they are not going to call that residence and politely ask them if they are holding someone hostage. They are going to act to save that persons life. 

Hindsight is always 20/20, but when a life is on the line they have to act and deal with the consequences later. If they hesitate or fail to take action, someone gets hurt, crippled, or dies. This is the reality law enforcement must live with on a daily basis. 

Lets face it, if this was your life on the line how would you want the police to respond? 

The "Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder" is a crock that either Julie Pyle or her lawyer came up with in an effort to squeeze more money out of the city and D*. The fact that they even mention this tells me that they are in this for the money, nothing more. 

As a military veteran I get angry and disgusted when a lawyer pulls the “Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder” card. This was one incident where the customer was arrested, nothing more. You want stress? Let’s send you over to Iraq and then we will speak about “Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder” when (and if) you get back. 

I personally live in pain 24/7 due to a freak gust of wind during a parachute jump. You know what? I did not sue, I am mature enough to know that there are things in life that people have no control over. I choose to put that incident behind me and move on. This greedy fool should do the same. 

Bad things happen, welcome to life. Life will never be 100% safe. Accept it and move forward.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

+1
And Thank You for your service, for all of us...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> +1
> And Thank You for your service, for all of us...


+2


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

The old bat shouldn't have been holding them "hostage." I think she got what she deserved. Sounds like she'd do anything for a buck so she can get away from her Social Security checks.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

raott said:


> Third degree burns, skin grafts and an 8 day hospital stay, is what it is. Not sure why you have facts in quotes.
> 
> But, as Earl said, back on topic.


So lack of common sense and stupidity should be rewarded? Please. This woman got burned "but for her own actions". A phrase the jury NEVER got to hear I'll bet.

"And now we resume our regularly scheduled program". :grin:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Why, oh why can't I ever get jury duty for something like this.


Why, oh why would you ever want to be part of that lace-curtain circus we know as jury duty?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

This discussion kind of cracks me up.

Seems just about any thread where a customer speaks with a CSR has at least one (and usually more) posts supporting the fact that D* CSRs seem to get things wrong an awful lot. Now here's a situation where not only did they get the wrong message, but there were more dire circumstances than just not having TV for a while and everybody seems to be saying they did the right thing?

I would love to see a transcript of this phone call to see just how it could be interpretted as a life threatening hostage situation that seemed to warrant calling the authorities.

The only quote I've really seen (and I am making a bold and possibly inaccurate assumption that because it is in quotes that it is, in fact, a quote) is they were "being held hostage until we're done". Now if the agent thought they heard "gun", I'm sorry but I think the first thing out of my mouth (in the position of the agent thinking I heard 'gun') would be to ask, "With a gun???" or "They have a gun???" or something to that effect to make sure I heard right! My first instinct would not be to jump on another phone line and call 911.

I agree with Ratara that once the police were called they acted appropriately with the information they seem to have been given. I can't necessarily question that.

I can't help but really wonder about the conversation between the tech and the agent. I doubt that the first thing said when the agent picked up was "we're being held hostage". I would think there was some conversation about how the install was going, or a request by the tech for the agent to do something. Some kind of conversation besides a declaration that would cause the agent to call police right away. Assuming that, what track did the conversation take that the agent get the idea there was a life threatening situation and they couldn't get clarification? And by show of hands, if you were a tech being held hostage at gunpoint, would your first call be to the agent, or 911?

I don't really have a problem with what happened after police were called and I feel a little sorry for what the woman went through (even without embelishment for purposes of a lawsuit, it couldn't have been pleasant to answer the door and be taken down and handcuffed). I just really have to question what happened before that call to the police.

I'm not so sure about a $300,000 lawsuit against DirecTv, but holy crap, I hope that agent at least gets a few minutes of sit-down time with a superior. Maybe someone can enlighten me? Yes, if there was a life-threatening situation, the agent did right by calling the authorities. But good grief, it seems to me that it was a pretty huge jump from a not-so-great install to what transpired. It just seems there would be ample opportuinity for the agent to ask a couple questions of the tech to be clear what was really happening.



And on a much better note: I have to add my heartfelt THANKS to Ratara for your service! :biggthump 
My nephew recently got his discharge from the Army after five years in, including two tours in Iraq.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

OK I'm not sure why (unless if I'm reading it incorrectly) many of you are referring to this individual (directv dispatcher according to the report) as a rep of directvs.

"A DirecTV dispatcher apparently misunderstood a statement made by one of her installers who was working at Pyle’s home and called 9-1-1 to report that “the lady of the house was holding two of her technicians hostage at gunpoint.”"

First of all, we're not directv dispatchers and 2nd we wouldn't call 911 because depending on which state the call center was in.. and correct me if I'm wrong.. if the agent did call would be 911 affiliated with that state. We actually have different procedures for emergency calls so I already know that the dtv dispatcher was not employed with directv. Based on the report it sounds like it was a dispatcher for the local installation company. Therefore why would it be valid to sue directv for an employee they did not hire? 
Honestly, it was a silly situation which should never have gotten out of control like it did and she should have definately confirmed what she thought she had heard. But in this day and age can anyone really blame her for jumping the gun (no pun intended)? We can have a situation such as what happened at Virginia tech where nothing was done for two hours which allowed this madman to continue his rampage. 
And situations such as the hot coffee lady which have allowed other sue happy people to get away with what they do. What happened to hot coffee lady is a horrible thing. But hot coffee is hot coffee either way. I don't pay for luke warm coffee (well I guess I do now). I don't go up to the drive though and say "hmmm.. yeah I'm not in the mood for hot coffee today.. I think I'll take some luke warm coffee". Goodness what's next? "Oh my god there's a finger in my chili!" Oh wait... that happened already


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

My guess is - on her own, would she have sue anyone about any of this? No. Did someone come up to her and say, would you like $300,000.00 or possibly more? Sure! It's all about the money and unfortunately the lawyers and courts are going to get the majority of it. Someone mentioned that our expense for D* subscrition was from those people "stealing" service. _THIS_ is why our costs are so high, IMO.

I ran out of beer last night, maybe I should sue Miller or Bud because they don't have enough in their case and it caused me to stress and I COULD have had to go out to the store which COULD have caused me to get in an accident...


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

serenstarlight said:


> We can have a situation such as what happened at Virginia tech where nothing was done for two hours which allowed this madman to continue his rampage.


Actually, a lot was done. They put out an APB for the first victim's boyfriend and had him pulled over and in custody, so they thought it was over.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

That is not a lot. You don't arrest a possible suspect and assume it's over. The school's failure to shut down the school until further notice was irresponsible. 


HDTVFanAtic said:


> Actually, a lot was done. They put out an APB for the first victim's boyfriend and had him pulled over and in custody, so they thought it was over.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

This is slightly off-topic but what happened at Virginia Tech illustrates why school personnel need to be armed. 

Creating a "gun free" zone only paints a bulls-eye on that location. Criminals and loonies do not care what the law says, and they know that they will have free reign (until the police arrive, which can take time) to carry out their plans.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ratara said:


> This is slightly off-topic but what happened at Virginia Tech illustrates why school personnel need to be armed.
> 
> Creating a "gun free" zone only paints a bulls-eye on that location. Criminals and loonies do not care what the law says, and they know that they will have free reign (until the police arrive, which can take time) to carry out their plans.


Way OFF Topic..but the last thing this world needs is more untrained gun toting loose cannons.. Not every bullet hits the mark. Who should be authorized to "shoot to kill"? What happens if they..... Sorry but over reacting isn't the answer either. Think a step or two beyond "everybody should be armed" to what would/could happen if they were.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You would have less crime and a society of very polite people. 

I was no talking about just handing them a gun, I was talking about handing them a gun and then training them on how and when to use it. At the very least have one person on school grounds who is armed and trained. 

As Americans we take our peace too much for granted, we fail to understand that peace has a price, and the majority do not have the courage to fight for it. The majority want it handed to them. 

If we are going to continue this discussion perhaps we should open a new thread? 

Back on silly lawsuit thread.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

After what happened around DC with this furniture delivery, it's hard to find a lot of fault with the dispatcher in the OP's article. Most people worry about who they let in their home, but the other side of the equation can be equally scary, people who go out to work in other peoples houses never know what they are walking into.

Not sure if you can hold a Satellite install dispatcher to the same standard as a 911 dispatcher for their actions, or reaction.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/02/20/AR2007022001683.html


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

:backtotop please. 

This is not the place for gun control or lack there of. I'd love to discuss this myself but it was not the intention of the OP.

You _may_ be able to post it here... -->http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16 in the O.T. but please read the *Note*.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I had an installer come out yesterday for an HR20 install. I told him about this story and he was like, "holy cow - I've said that before." He was also in dismay over the fact that the police were called and that a simple "are you kidding me?" or "say that again" by the dispatcher didn't clarify that there really was no danger to the techs.

He agreed, it would be interesting to hear how the call actually went.

That's the part that surpirses me more than anything about this. It seems like it would have been so simple to confirm that there was no real "hostage" situation going on.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

ClubSteeler said:


> Maybe she should sue the phone company too. I mean... did the dispatcher misunderstand the call, or did some interference garble the phone call leading to the confusion.
> 
> It's the American way baby... Noone is allowed to make a mistake without a lawsuit. Some dumbass spills coffee on himself, must sue McDonalds for making hot coffee. Now my ocffee is cold before I get to work because some moron should have never graduated from a sippy cup..


Yes you are right sadly it is the American way  No one will own up to their own mistakes. It must have been some "company's" fault so the lawsuit is filed :raspberry That's why we have so many rich lawyers in the U.S.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

serenstarlight said:


> That is not a lot. You don't arrest a possible suspect and assume it's over. The school's failure to shut down the school until further notice was irresponsible.


It is when all the witnesses say it was the female's boyfriend and he is in custody.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

As long as there are "deep pockets" and lawyers, this kind of crap will always be around.


----------



## flytank (Feb 25, 2007)

Did she bake some cookies for the SWAT team too ? Those guys love cookies and doughnuts...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like there is an updated story on this one.

DirecTV 'hostage' case filed in federal court
http://www.savagepacer.com/node/2912


----------



## Skip Towne (Dec 20, 2003)

Does D* even have any installer employees? Not that I know of. And no installers probably means no dispatchers either.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Skip Towne said:


> Does D* even have any installer employees? Not that I know of. And no installers probably means no dispatchers either.


Every time I've had an installer to my house they had to call directv to activate/deactivate equipment. I'm sure they were not talking to a "dispatcher", but in the sense that they were dispatched to be there by DirecTV, the term dispatcher may be used loosely in these articles.

It never states whose phone was being used, maybe it was the installer's cell phone and it disconnected before the person on the other end could ask for clarification. Or, regardless of the phone used, the installer just hung up because he thought the conversation was done. Either may have added to the concern.

I love the fact the customer made them cookies. It's too good to be true. Someone should make this into a comic tragedy, but Hollywood would have her go crazy and get out her shotgun. Maybe she'll sell the movie rights after the court case ends .

-steve


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Earl, it seems you found just the tip of the iceberg...

I used to live in Savage and the story intrigued me, so I did a little searching...

for similar, but ongoing update...

http://www.savagepacer.com/node/2912

or for local resident debate...

http://www.savagepacer.com/node/476

and it has graduated from the local city papers to the Minneapolis Star-Tribune...

http://www.startribune.com/south/story/1279060.html


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

I side with the lady, the techs should not have used that language which in turn caused this. They work for D, so D is responsible. Next time, don't use words like "hostage" when installing tv equipment.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe it could be an episode of "Standoff" (if it hadn't been cancelled).


----------



## techntrek (Apr 26, 2007)

dsm said:


> Someone should make this into a comic tragedy, but Hollywood would have her go crazy and get out her shotgun.
> -steve


Actually, I had something similar happen to me when I was a door-to-door collection agent for Comcast 9 years ago. Except in this case it was 2 knives. I was also almost carjacked, threatened by a gang...

Believe me, the crazy people are the ones that look normal at first.


----------



## bordeauxboy (May 18, 2007)

Seriously, the police did not ask the installers any questions once they were there? Just handcuffed her and searched her house based on a phone call (maybe they smelled the cookies and were upset she didn't make some for them)? So, then if I don't like a neighbor, just call up the cops and say I am with some company and one of our people is held hostage, and they will go and arrest that person; cool  .

But seriously, based on some of the more favorable info coming out about the lady in question, I would actually feel for the attorneys representing D* or the City of Savage that would have to try and explain this to the Jurors.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe she shoulda made donuts.


----------

